# New Postage Rates



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Anybody been paying much attention to the new postage rates taking effect on Monday (5/14)?

I have been doing some research today, and not only are rates going up, but the post office is changing from a 'Weight Based' to a 'Shape Based' fee structure. What that means, at least from what I am seeing, is that just sticking an item on a postage scale and attaching postage based on the weight no longer works. Now, in addition to the weight, the rate will be based on the shape (letter, flat, etc.). The nominal rate for a one ounce First Class item is going from $0.39, to $0.41 (seems easy enough), but now - depending on what it is - that item that has cost us $0.39, could actually cost as much as $1.13!









I don't want to be alarmist, but this could be a real pain! Most people have no clue that the change is going to be anything more than stamps costing a couple of cents more. We could be seeing returned mail, and postage due mail like crazy.

The thing that amazes me the most, is that the media has not picked up on this. This is Y2K-like stuff. I'm sure glad I don't work for the Post Office right now. I think they are going to have a real mess on their hands come next week! YIKES!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## egenest (Jan 25, 2004)

They have always had a shaped base price. If the letter was either too large or too small, it cost more. The critical factor was if it could be run through the sorting machine.


----------



## mik0445 (Jun 5, 2006)

Remember when stamps went up to a quarter and everyone flipped out? I just found a book of .34 stamps in the drawer the other day...seems like an antique, and a waste! Good thing they invented online bill pay and email!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

No need to worry about postage stamps, here. Just used the last of my 39 cent stamps. I have had, for the last couple of years, my light bill, phone bill, full balance on credit cards, cell phone bill, burglar alarm service, etc., drafted from my checking acct. each month. I get a statement, deduct the amount of the bill when I receive it, and it's done. The only thing I have to pay each month, by hand is any doctor bills and my drug store bill. It's very convenient and no late fees.








Darlene


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

I can't remember the last time I mailed something. Well @ 41 cents I wont unless I have too. Just think the feds also make another 40+cents per gallon of the gas we buy while the oil companies make around 8 to 11 cents per gallon. And the feds want to investigate the oil companies...should be the other way around.

Scott


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Size has always been a factor in mailing; just more emphasis now. Try looking here. Of course if you were just starting up a business that is apt to do lots of mailing, it might be a concern









One really great feature of the new first class postage is that a first class stamp you buy today will be good "forever" ... no more 2-cent, 3-cent add-ons the next time the postage goes up. Check out the word "Forever" on this stamp and note the lack of a demonination:










Ed


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

I like the forever feature. I still have some stamps that I will have to take to the post office to see what they are. They have done that with rate changes because they didn't know what they would get, but had to have some ready. So, today, it is off to the post office.


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

LarryTheOutback said:


> Size has always been a factor in mailing; just more emphasis now. Try looking here. Of course if you were just starting up a business that is apt to do lots of mailing, it might be a concern
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I just bought some new stamps and it doesn't have this "forever" designation on it. It is the American flag with First Class on it......oh, well, I'll use them up before the next rate increase anyway!


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

mik0445 said:


> I just found a book of .34 stamps in the drawer the other day...seems like an antique, and a waste!


Well, you can either waste them or buy some 7 cent stamps to go with them.

Bill


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

summergames84 said:


> I just bought some new stamps and it doesn't have this "forever" designation on it. It is the American flag with First Class on it......oh, well, I'll use them up before the next rate increase anyway!


My understanding is that there will be some 41-cent denominated stamps (plus the generic you cite) that work like the old stamps ... always worth 41-cents. The stamp has to say "forever" on it to be a "forever" stamp, if you see what I mean.

It will be interesting to see if, over time, they switch all the commeratives to "forever".

Ed


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

cookie9933 said:


> I just found a book of .34 stamps in the drawer the other day...seems like an antique, and a waste!


Well, you can either waste them or buy some 7 cent stamps to go with them.

Bill
[/quote]

This past year I helped go through mailings coming into the company. I noticed occaisionally mail would arrive with 37 cent stamps. Hmm, I thought I have a few of those hanging around. I used them to send something to my sister across town and for some other non-critical mail. Neither one came back and I know my sis got the one I sent her.

Maybe this 'forever' mail process has been working for awhile now? It is probably cheaper for them to just keep the stuff moving than to send it back for 2 cents or in your case 7 cents.


----------



## egenest (Jan 25, 2004)

I retired from the Post Office last month and as a letter carrier I had to sign for my accountable mail daily. On some days there was postage for letters that were short stamped. I found it a lot easier to pay the small amounts myself rather than go to the door a spend a lot of time while someone looked for a couple of cents. 
Maybe a letter will get through, but not likely, your letter carrier is probably paying the few cents.
Ed


----------

